# PLL 'triplets'



## Michiel van der Blonk (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the software I used to create triplets of PLL: PLL1+PLL2=PLL3. See my other post.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27621-PLL-triplets

It's not fully documented, but most code is straightforward. It's in C#. Cool if anyone can finish findPath for me, I'm not yet sure how to handle that.

View attachment AttackFinder.txt

View attachment PLL Results.pdf


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Feb 21, 2011)

*maybe some mistakes, here's a new one*

View attachment AttackFinder.txt


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think it will work as 21 is an uneven number.
Have you tried to make a list backwards? If you want the last PLL to be a "T" then put "T" as #21, then look at your list(I'm to lazy to do that) and find out what generates a "T" perm and put that as #20 and so on.


----------



## mio.perdani (Feb 28, 2011)

i cant understand,, -_-a


----------



## Toad (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a cool list but you need to integrate AUFs to make it a properly complete list. For example your documentation shows Jb + Jb = Na but Ja + Ja = No PLL. This is clearly due to inconsistent AUFs.


----------

